# Moose Plow - Set up issues



## Billious (Sep 21, 2010)

I just purchased a 60" Moose Plow with the "RM3" quick mount push bar system. Attaching the frame mount to my quad (Polaris X2 700) was no problem. But the instructions provided for configuring the plow frame were quite incomplete:

http://www.mooseutilities.com/pdfs/instructions/rapid_mount_plow_system/45010147.pdf

They talk about setting up the support bar, but beyond that... no instructions anywhere to be had for how to attach the plow to the frame! There are a good deal of parts around, such as the springs, etc... I don't really want to "wing it" here. I can't find these instructions in any of the boxes, or on their website. Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

contact moose i guess


----------

